# Attic find - just unearthed Volax racing bicycle



## Dadburgess (Apr 11, 2012)

Need some historical help - this could be a historical bicycle. I'm from Indy, and my uncle was an avid pre-WWII racer from the Irvington area of Indianapolis. 

I'm looking for history of racing in the era, any records as I only have stories and medals/trophies left through my family.  My uncle competed on a national and regional level, and it is his bike I've recovered. Unfortunately, he perrished as a fighter pilot during the war so I never got to meet him, and the family never relly discussed much. Was told that Irvington once had a velodrome (other than the later Major Taylor complex in Indy). I'd also appreciate info on the bicycle and local persons to discuss restoration.

The bicycle is a Volax "Flyer", manufactured per the tag at the Volax Cycle Company of Ithica, NY. Is complete less pedals, chain, and a wheel wingnut. Amazingly light to me since it pre-dates the war. 

Thanks!


----------



## kccomet (Apr 11, 2012)

lets see some pics


----------



## kccomet (Apr 11, 2012)

are you sure its not velox


----------



## Wcben (Apr 11, 2012)

Love to see an image as Ithaca is my home town....


----------



## Dadburgess (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm sorry - yes it is Velox... brain fart while in a hurry here at work.  I'll take and post pictures after this weekend.


----------



## kccomet (Apr 12, 2012)

goggle alvin drysdale. prob built your frame. show me yours and ill show you mine


----------



## jmagruder10 (Apr 14, 2012)

Does it look like this drysdale built bike?  This one is mine. This is what it looked like when I first bought it, it looks a little better now. 
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P5080263.jpg
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc185/jmagruder10/P5080264.jpg


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 14, 2012)

Never heard of Drysdale other than on the Beverley Hillbillies. Being from Manhattan this has piqued my interest. Does anyone know where his shop was, I wonder if it's still standing. 

Read the letter he wrote in which he refers to Otto C Ling http://www.classicrendezvous.com/USA/drysdale_alvin.htm

Note the address: 18 Warren St that's just a couple blocks north of the World Trade Center. This area prior to the towers being built (the first time) was known for having many stores specializing in both musical instruments and electronics supply. I googled the street view and the building appears to be old. There's a cigar store there now.

Saw mention of Alvin's shop having been on the north side of Canal St near Chinatown (this would put it towards the east side of Canal). Funny thing is that many of the electrical supply (and WWII surplus) stores moved to Canal as the towers were being built.

http://www.ebykr.com/2006/06/drysdale/

Is anyone familiar with the Manhattan Stuyvesant bike store of years gone by?


----------



## Dadburgess (Apr 15, 2012)

Pictures as promised.


----------



## kccomet (Apr 15, 2012)

great bike, are the rims wood. by restoration i hope you mean locating a few parts. the paint and transfers look really nice. did you google alvin drysdale


----------



## Dadburgess (Apr 16, 2012)

I've not decided on how thorough a restoration as I'd only cleaned the first layer of grime off, and to answer your other question - the rims are chromed steel, and are rusted.
Parts missing are a chain, pedals, and a wheel wing nut, though the fronts and rears don't match, and obviously tires. The frames got some nicks and scratches but nothing terrible, all ferris metal parts are rusty, and the seat needs some leather work. I'd rather leave it original, and just polish up the original parts.

Yes I did find Drysdale on Google amongst all the other inapplicable stuuf when I serached Velox Cycle Company - actually found some about him before joining this site. Sorry but this is my busy time of the year with kart racing getting started and dealing with the family estate, so I'll get more indepth when things slow down. Appreciate any help or connections I can get to ease the process when I get started. I'm just very happy to have this piece since it is further connection to the neat uncle I never got to meet.


----------

